# Problem mit HSQLDB



## Nizar1984 (7. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

Ich benutzte HSQLDB.

Ich habe plötzlich während dem Programmieren an meiner Software, beim Testen einer Datenbankoperation plötzlich den Fehler bekommen


```
Exception in thread "main" org.springframework.jdbc.CannotGetJdbcConnectionException: Could not get JDBC Connection; nested exception is java.sql.SQLException: User not found: SA
	at org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DataSourceUtils.getConnection(DataSourceUtils.java:82)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.core.JdbcTemplate.execute(JdbcTemplate.java:577)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.core.JdbcTemplate.query(JdbcTemplate.java:641)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.core.JdbcTemplate.query(JdbcTemplate.java:666)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.core.JdbcTemplate.query(JdbcTemplate.java:698)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.object.SqlQuery.execute(SqlQuery.java:112)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.object.SqlQuery.execute(SqlQuery.java:122)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.object.SqlQuery.execute(SqlQuery.java:137)
	at pmdbproject.pmdb.databasehandling.dao.MovieManager.getAllMovies(MovieManager.java:176)
	at pmdbproject.Controls.MediaTableModel.getDataFromDB(MediaTableModel.java:90)
	at pmdbproject.Controls.MediaTableModel.<init>(MediaTableModel.java:35)
	at pmdbproject.Controls.MediaTable.<init>(MediaTable.java:48)
	at pmdbproject.Controls.MediaLibrary.setupSwing(MediaLibrary.java:113)
	at pmdbproject.Controls.MediaLibrary.<init>(MediaLibrary.java:52)
	at pmdbproject.UI.PMDB.setupSwing(PMDB.java:269)
	at pmdbproject.UI.PMDB.<init>(PMDB.java:75)
	at pmdbproject.UI.PMDB.main(PMDB.java:63)
Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: User not found: SA
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.Util.sqlException(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.jdbcConnection.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:582)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:154)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DriverManagerDataSource.getConnectionFromDriverManager(DriverManagerDataSource.java:174)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DriverManagerDataSource.getConnectionFromDriver(DriverManagerDataSource.java:165)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.AbstractDriverBasedDataSource.getConnectionFromDriver(AbstractDriverBasedDataSource.java:149)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.AbstractDriverBasedDataSource.getConnection(AbstractDriverBasedDataSource.java:119)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DataSourceUtils.doGetConnection(DataSourceUtils.java:113)
	at org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DataSourceUtils.getConnection(DataSourceUtils.java:79)
	... 16 more
```

Plötzlich wird der User SA nicht mehr gefunden, obwohl ich diesen username immer benutzt  und nie etwas geändert habe?!

Weiß jemand wo das Problem liegt und wie ich das beheben kann?!


----------



## The_S (7. Jan 2009)

Hatte ich noch nie, und ich hab schon einiges mit HSQLDB programmiert. Wann tritt der Fehler immer auf? Schau mal ins Logfile, was da für ein User angelegt oder verändert wurde.


----------



## Nizar1984 (7. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

Der Fehler tritt auf, sobald ich das programm in eclipse starte/compiliere.

wo befindet sich das logfile und wie heißt dieses?

sind damit die .script dateien gemeint?



lg


----------



## The_S (7. Jan 2009)

Ja, die script-Dateien. Halt das, was die DB ausmacht.

Hast du evtl. einen relativen Pfad und greifst mit Eclipse deshalb auf eine andere DB-Instanz zu?


----------



## Nizar1984 (7. Jan 2009)

Hmm, weiß jetzt nicht genau.

Also so wie ich das verstehe wird die connection von einer datei namens beans.xml gemanaged, wo folgendes drinnen steht:


```
<bean id="HsqldbDataSource"
		class="org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.DriverManagerDataSource">
		<property name="driverClassName" value="org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver" />
		<property name="url" value="jdbc:hsqldb:file:/pmdb" />
		<property name="username" value="sa" />
		<property name="password" value="" />
		<property name="connectionProperties">
			<props>
				<prop key="shutdown">true</prop>
			</props>
		</property>
</bean>
```


Im graphischen datenbank manager hab ich normalerweise einfach den angegebenen pfad eingegeben und es hat funktioniert...

in der .script datei steht folgendes:

CREATE SCHEMA PUBLIC AUTHORIZATION DBA
CREATE USER SA PASSWORD ""
GRANT DBA TO SA
SET WRITE_DELAY 10


----------



## The_S (7. Jan 2009)

Du weißt nicht, wie du dich auf die DB verbindest? Bzw. welche Frameworks du dazu einsetzt???


----------

